
Automizy: A.I. for automated drip campaign optimization [video] - Viktor_Egri
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgG8w_yxaVw
======
vonnik
It would be great to know which algorithms are being used. Hard to know how to
evaluate AI claims without that...

~~~
Viktor_Egri
Hi! I spoke to our engineers, they said: "The concept is multi-armed bandit
experiment. We are developing our own, unique algorithms, though."

~~~
vonnik
Good to know, thanks! I'm a bit skeptical of the words "their own, unique
algorithms", given the quality and pace of research in machine learning and
deep learning, but that may just be my open-source bias...

------
BIackSwan
I am not sure which part of the demo is AI driven... and how its different
from something like optimizely.

It sounds like its optimizing the variations over time for an objective. Isn't
it what optimizely does too? Here, instead of webpages it is a drip campaign.

~~~
Viktor_Egri
Hi! It's a little bit different than Optimizely, similar to Google Analytics
Content Experiments - the difference is in the certainty of improvement. I
spoke to our engineers, they said: "The concept is multi-armed bandit
experiment. We are developing our own, unique algorithms, though."

------
ckluis
This looks like multi-armed bandit approach (per email) + testing on timing of
the email. Clever.

~~~
Viktor_Egri
Thank you!

------
dheerajrav
Is it multi-armed bandit type of testing?

~~~
Viktor_Egri
I'm really sorry to say that but I will be able to answer your question a
little bit later after discussing it with the real techies. But I'll answer
your question, probably tomorrow!

------
tbrooks
K-armed bandit algo?

~~~
Viktor_Egri
Hi! I spoke to our engineers, they said: "This is the concept, yes. We are
developing our own, unique algorithms, though."

------
SEJeff
This type of tech being used by politicians is kind of scary if you think
about it.

~~~
Viktor_Egri
Well, you're right. Although we'd like to help companies to increase their
income. :S

------
josh_carterPDX
Really interesting. I signed up. Can't wait to play with it.

~~~
Viktor_Egri
Thank you very much! Hope you'll find it useful when we release it!

------
vargalas
It sounds really promising! Any plans for the release date?

~~~
Viktor_Egri
Hi! It will be testable in early Autumn. For some people maybe earlier. :)

------
hammock
What email platforms does this integrate with, e.g. Marketo, Salesforce,
Silverpop etc?

~~~
Viktor_Egri
During the early stage, it will be usable only in our standalone MA system.
Later on, it will depend on our users' needs.

------
nebdam
Rock n roll. when do you plan to launch it?

~~~
Viktor_Egri
Thanks! :) It will be testable in early Autumn. For some people maybe earlier.
:)

------
janci
The title is misleading: 30k leads are not the result of the AI optimization,
they are the input. It should be _From 32% to 35% conversion rate with A.I.
driven drip campaign optimization_

~~~
dang
We changed the title from "From 0 to 30k leads with A.I. driven drip campaign
optimization".

~~~
Viktor_Egri
Thanks for the help!

